# Josephine Skriver walk the Runway during the 2017 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show In Shanghai at Mercedes-Benz Arena in Shanghai - Nov 20, 2017 (9x)



## Mandalorianer (21 Nov. 2017)

​


----------



## ass20 (21 Nov. 2017)

Thanks for Josephine


----------



## MetalFan (21 Nov. 2017)

Josie darf natürlich nicht fehlen! :thumbup: :thx:


----------



## Voyeurfriend (21 Nov. 2017)

Toller Anblick!


----------



## diamondtw (22 Nov. 2017)

She killed it damn ! Thanks


----------



## lovebox (23 Nov. 2017)

Thanks for Josephine!


----------



## Toolman (24 Nov. 2017)

Klasse Auftritt :thumbup:


----------



## Nobullshit (29 Nov. 2017)

phenomenal as always


----------



## lovebox (21 Dez. 2017)

Thanks for Josephine!


----------

